
Show HN: Cityrank, Find your next travel destination - herbst
https://cityrank.co/
======
herbst
I created this site for myself to have a more realistic cost estimate compared
to nomadlist and easier to parse than numbeo.

I lost a bit the focus i wanted it to go and now it just sits there, online,
with nobody visiting it except me. If you have any ideas how to make it more
interesting give me a shot :)

~~~
11thEarlOfMar
I did a basic UI design for a site that would produce the place on Earth that
a user would most like to live, based on a lot of tunable parameters. It's a
very big project and I'll never get to it, but maybe you can find some ideas
that are interesting enough to implement. Shoot me a mail and I'll send you
the ppt.

